# Trans-Continental Trip Planning



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

Twenty-four to -36 inches of snow on the front lawn in as many hours, so so looking forward to the spring. Trying to get out of the hibernation mode, and planning our trip next summer from New Brunswick, Canada to Vancouver and back and has to be in 4 weeks. Originally we thought of using the Trans-Canada Highway to and from. We'll likely drive down to Seattle and I'd like to head back East through Idaho, Montana, the Dakotas, Minnesta, Wisconsin and Michigan. Looking to re-enter at Sault Ste. Marie (maybe).
Anyone out there with recommmendations for the return trip via the northern states back east and places to see and those to avoid, tunnels to get around (re LG tanks), parks that should be on a bucket-list and a must see.
I would greatly appreciate all your feedback.
Thanks and stay between the ditches.


----------

